# Pressure-Canned Pickled Eggs...Anyone?



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

This may have been beaten to death somewhere around here in the past...if so, direct me to it, please, because I simply have not found it. I've hammered on this research for so long now...I got long-winded, but for good reason.

I'm reaching out for someone to offer some straight-forward information, as what I've run across thus far on the net seems to be obscured due to political agendas and hush-hush due to studies/lab tests not being completed, or no plans of them being completed at all. To put it bluntly, there's been way too much and too deep of BS on the net for me to wade through it any longer and make a truly comfortable decision. I've even dug through this forum for a few days, to no avail (the search tool is less than desirable).

I would like an open discussion, but not opinion-based responses...I'd prefer for this to be based on supporting evidence and your own personal experience, if you have any on the subject of _pressure-canning pickled eggs for the purpose of long-term storage_.

I have turned the internet inside-out, upside-down, sideways, backwards, and every-which-way-but-loose for nearly 30 hours in the past week or so...I feel I've exhausted my search skills...this is my last resort, and I don't want to be the one who feels they have to go rogue. I have no problem blazing new trails with outdoor cooking methods (that's one of my passions), but with no definitive answers in sight so far, this has gone a bit over my head...and it's nothing I particularly want to experiment with, 'cuz if you're wrong, you or someone you know may end up in neurological distress, or worst-case, dead.

I've found online info on canned pickled eggs stating it can be done safely (by those who claim they or someone they know does it), then, the next reply, or another article or blog I find says DON'T DO IT!!! But there always are conflicting statements going both directions. The main concern obviously being C. Botulinum spores surviving the canning process, even though the eggs are pickled. One food blog site post which was a reply to a thread asking about canning pickled eggs (though no mention of pressure-canning...go figure), ended as a lengthy and inconclusive discussion...I scoured that thread literally for several hours trying to make a determination...I gave up on it and moved on. One of the posts stated that you have to puncture the eggs to allow the vinegar to get inside the egg (which I personally think is ridiculous [translation: sheer stupidity] to intentionally compromise the egg, because in doing so you greatly increase the risk of actual contamination by forcing material from the surface into the egg...duh???). This thread went on and on with replies from supposed professional folks educated and experienced in the food canning process who said they can't say do it, or don't do it, because the powers that be (USDA, NCHFP) haven't had any testing completed to confirm it's a safe process for the home-canner...even though it is done commercially, with irradiation, etc, for microbe destruction. Glow-in-the-dark pickled eggs, anyone?...sure, they say there's zero residual effects...yeah, sure, I buy that...NOT!!! Please excuse my distrust in anything that the FDA has approved and determined safe for human consumption.

Then, finally, yesterday an actual recipe appears on my laptop display (when I found this, I thought: FINALLY!!!) which states the peeled eggs must be intact and undamaged because a damaged egg could become contaminated with spores or bacteria and the vinegar may not get to it to prevent toxin release (exactly as I suspected in the first place). I also found a recipe published by lab professor, or something to that effect, which was very similar to the previously mentioned recipe's process. OK, so this educated guy publishes his recipe...why is hardly anyone going for it? Well, maybe this one was fn ot for shelf storage...I've read so much about this lately I don't know for sure what I remember correctly. Worse than that: I didn't bookmark everything I found, so would have to dig for some of it again. 

C. Botulinum propagates in (<1.78% IIRC) low/no-oxygen environments, such as canned foods...we know that...the low pH environment in pickling solutions (or high-sugar content [jams/jellies] supposedly slows or stops the process, however, why, with pickled eggs, are they not just discussing using the proper equipment to begin with, being a pressure-canner, to thermally destroy the spores (since the endless debates were all about C. Botulinum in the first place? :dunno: :scratch 

There seems to be WAY too many fear-mongers on the subject who, just because FSIS, NHCFP, Ball/other canning guides don't list the process, say you don't do it, or it isn't safe, you're rolling the dice, etc. Then, there is the recipe for water-bath canned pickled eggs (referred to above)...just because that family has done it for decades does not make it safe. If anyone is rolling the dice it would be these folks. I mean, really, don't any of these folks know what a pressure-canner is for? Like, maybe, to kill C. Botulinum spores? Just because a water-bath process is normally used for high-acid foods doesn't mean you can't use a pressure-canner for high-acid media (vinegar/pickling-solution) with low-acid foods [composite low/high acid] (or, high-acid foods, for that matter).

The various documents I have found online state that C. Botulinum spores are destroyed at 240*F or 240-250*F...which is it, and in what time-frame? I'm sure the higher the temp the lower the time requirement, but inquiring minds want to know. My best guess is that if you set up your canner for 240*+ operating temperature (min 14lbs at my elevation of 5,000ft), fill hot 1-qt jars with hot material, and run the full 90-minute process time that it should do the job. Folks process precooked and raw meats, as well a multitude of other low-acid foods all the time, right? Further, the pressure-canner is the only safe means for these low-acid food to be processed, and for the same reason: C. Botulinum.

In this USDA document, it clearly states that commercially and home-canned low-acid foods can be safely processed using a pressure-canner...(so, why not composite low & high-acid foods as well, such as pickled eggs?):
http://www.nwedible.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/botulism3.pdf

Related article:
http://scienceline.ucsb.edu/getkey.php?key=1307

The one big question that keeps running through my mind is: why is nobody pressure-canning pickled eggs, or, if they are, why aren't they talking about doing it, especially online? The commercial processors are doing it, with additional measures, but they're not going to talk openly about their complete process (competition, trade-secrets). And, there is no way the average home-canner is going to attempt to duplicate their full process...if we had that kind of capital to invest we probably wouldn't be doing home-canning.

So, for those who are in the know, have you or would you pressure-can pickled eggs, or, if you wouldn't (other than because you just don't eat them), please explain why not.

Am I just grasping at some obscure preservation method? Is there something I missed that would make it unsafe? The statements I've read denouncing home-canned pickled eggs seem unfounded. That I've found nothing about pressure-canning (not water-bath) pickled eggs is mind-boggling to me. Set me straight, please...and anyone else who may be interested in this venture in the future.

OK, I've completely exhausted my ability to even write anything further on this subject at the moment...way too much time spent doing research, and I'm throwing my hands up until I read compelling information for or against pressure-canning pickled eggs.

Thanks to any who contribute to this in a meaningful and non-degrading manner...much appreciated.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I've never done it but here is a 240 year old recipe


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm having trouble finding a simple recipe for pickled eggs; they all seem to have ingredients I don't like or want.
Just a simple recipe would be nice--and every one I read, Gene tells me that is NOT what was in the eggs he ate at the bars.
Aldi's, .50 a carton--now is the time to pickle.

Help???????:scratch

And I am not lazy; very capable of research, but am as confused as the poster because I am finding not what I want--a simple recipe for pickled fricking eggs!!!!!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm thinking there are no recipes for pressure canning because the eggs won't hold up. Cucumbers are a low acid food canned in an acidic brine and are processed in a BWB because the brine changes the acidity and makes it safe. Pickles processed in a pressure canner are limp and mushy.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I can answer this one; I was wondering the same thing as Forluvofsmoke, a few years ago. 

I grew up in the dark ages and amongst dyed in the wool old time homesteaders as well as mennonites. I remember plenty of pickled everything but never pickled eggs that were canned; just pickled eggs that were for short term use.

Two years ago, I water bathed and pressure canned some pickled eggs. The usual brine with a few extra spices which I will not disclose. I also did some plain pickled eggs as a control. 

The water bathed eggs were ok, a little rubbery, but the pressure canned eggs after a week, were like super balls; fun to throw at the barn wall, but not so enjoyable as an eating texture.

I forgot about the eggs but having just been reminded by this thread, I went down to the basement and scrounged up a couple of jars I put away for the longevity test. 

Quick results after opening:

Texture: still rubbery but less so. 
egg yolk had the look of rough wood grain. 

Colour: faded to grey

Taste: gag me with a spoon


I do not recommend canning pickled eggs. They are a real disappointment.
Although it could be a technique/timing issue, I don't think it worth the trouble or the ingredients if you end up having to chuck em'.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

_*Colour: faded to grey*_

Funny..I just finished one quart of pickled eggs (in the fridge)and Gene said the ones he ate 40+ years ago were ...gray!!

They weren't hot he says, but his perspective at the bars may have been compromised!!!:beercheer:


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> I can answer this one; I was wondering the same thing as Forluvofsmoke, a few years ago.
> 
> I grew up in the dark ages and amongst dyed in the wool old time homesteaders as well as mennonites. I remember plenty of pickled everything but never pickled eggs that were canned; just pickled eggs that were for short term use.
> 
> ...


Well, that would explain why nobody's doing pressure-canned pickled eggs, then. Even if it could be just a tricky process due to timing, it probably would take too many trials to reasonably master it. Thanks for educating me...I hadn't thought about the texture issue with higher processing temps.

It won't break my heart, as I was only looking for another LTS food item, and eggs would have been nice, but I may look further into dehydrating/powdering my own eggs, instead...although I wasn't looking forward to that venture due to the massive amount of time involved. I have a pressure-canner, dehydrator and 5-6 cases of idle 1-qt jars on hand...maybe I was just looking for an excuse to do some more canning...

Thanks again!!!


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is a link for water bathing pickled eggs. Note, that they also state that you only get around six months tops for shelf life under ideal conditions. The site says that there are chemical changes in the eggs over time and from my experiment, I believe them.

http://www.hi-tm.com/Facts&tips/Pickled-eggs.html


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, I've read a lot of water bath processes for eggs, but I was hoping for long-term storage. Seems that's just not an option with eggs, unless you use that chemical process, which didn't sound very appealing (forgot what it is now, but I won't use it anyway).


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I pickled eggs Friday and directions say refrigerate for one week before eating.
I couldn't wait..I ate my first pickled egg and I love them.
Need to add a little more jalapeno next time.


----------

